# Pfizer / Wyeth merger?



## Retired (Jan 23, 2009)

If you follow pharmaceutical manufacturer business, you will be interested in knowing that talks are taking place where Pfizer, the world's largest pharmaceutical manufacturer is negotiating to acquire Wyeth, another major manufacturer.

Wyeth is known in mental health care for meds such as Effexor, Ativan and Serax along with a multitude of other major prescriptions and OTC products.

Pfizer is trying to fill the void when Lipitor patents expire and generic replacements will be marketed in 2011.

The Wall Street Journal reported late on Friday, Jan 23, 2009 that Pfizer would pay $50 per share for Wyeth, or between $65 billion and $70 billion, for the company.

These are two of the biggest major players in the industry, both of which have acquired and merged with numerous companies over the last four decades.

Concerns are that this merger could trigger large scale layoffs at a difficult time in the economy.

More details at Reuters Canada


----------



## Retired (Jan 26, 2009)

It was announced this (Monday) morning that an agreement has been reached for Pfizer to take over Wyeth.

Business analysts suggest this may be the first of a wave of big pharma mergers in the coming year.

The takeover is planned for the third quarter of 2009.

The name of the new merger has not yet been announced, but some speculators are suggesting *Wy-Pfi*   or *WySer*.

_Any other suggestions?_


----------



## NicNak (Jan 26, 2009)

Pwfyiezetrh  :funny:


----------



## Mari (Jan 26, 2009)

rder:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2009)

TSOW said:
			
		

> but some speculators are suggesting *Wy-Pfi*


:rofl:

That's what I would go with


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 26, 2009)

how about Wyzer?


----------



## Halo (Jan 26, 2009)

:agree:    I like that one ITL :2thumbs:

Isn't that a little close to the band called Weezer? :lol:


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 26, 2009)

they could have their own theme song done by weezer :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 26, 2009)

And they can name a medication after Buddy Holly or make the Atavan and Effexor theme song the "Happy Days" theme song :rofl:

YouTube - Weezer - Buddy Holly

YouTube - Happy Days Tribute Theme Song

:teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 26, 2009)

They'll likely go with something like Pfizer-Wyeth. That way they can hang on to the branding benefits of both names.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2009)

> They'll likely go with something like Pfizer-Wyeth. That way they can hang on to the branding benefits of both names.


Oh how boring that will be


----------



## NicNak (Jan 27, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Oh how boring that will be




I still like our ideas better 

Maybe someone could pitch it to Pfizer/Wheth :lol:


----------



## Retired (Jan 27, 2009)

> They'll likely go with something like Pfizer-Wyeth



Talk on the business channels is that the new company will be called Pfizer, and the venerable name of Wyeth will disappear.

Over the years, as Wyeth acquired and merged with several other companies, the Wyeth name prevailed and all the others disappeared.

Talk on the street also suggests that over 8000 jobs will be lost as a result of this acquisition.


----------

